# Criticism Encouraged!!



## ryrhoades (Feb 12, 2014)

I got my Canon 600d for Christmas and am looking for any suggestions on how to improve my photography just from what you can see. (If that makes sense)  I know theres no quick fix to make me a master, but any advice is good advice right? Please check out my Flickr, and let me know what you think.  Thanks!!


----------



## deeky (Feb 12, 2014)

A. No link to Flickr to check it out.

B. If you want good feedback, post one or two here (grab the bb code from flickr).

Reality is, most of us are lazy enough we need you to make it easy for us.


----------

